# Spinning - roving from Hobby Lobby



## Cdambro

I went to Hobby Lobby yesterday and saw this roving. Yarn Bee Artic Blue. 10 oz. it was $9.99 and I had a 40% off coupon which took it to $6. It is very soft so where it doesn't say what type of roving it is, it actually feels like Merino or something equally soft. The new thing seems to be to knit blankets or afghans with roving using a size 50 needle. I cannot imagine how much roving you would need or the cost, let alone, I wouldn't expect it to hold up very well. Soooooo, I am going to spin it. It has a nice staple length. It is a pastel blue but the light makes it look lighter. 

I will post a picture after I spin it.

Has anyone else seen this or tried spinning it?


----------



## shepherd

Looks yummy


----------



## wordancer

Oh pretty! Found fiber...I love it. Just for curiosity sake I would do a burn test, but otherwise it looks spinable....cant beat the price. What was the company name, etc on the lable. Enjoy.


----------



## run4fittness

Have fun! Looking forward to seeing what you spin and then craft with it.


----------



## mousepotato

It’s 50% acrylic, 35% polyamide (nylon) and 15% wool. I am surprised to see that it’s hand wash only. IMO you’re better off to spin it than work it up as is.


----------



## spinninggill

Looks very pretty. Sensible to spin it - these roving blankets are a mega waste of time & money, esoecially those made with man made fibre blends - they become tatty in a few days. Not really designed for use!!


----------



## Cathy B

I wonder if this is the "Red Heart" version of roving used for those arm knit afghans.


----------



## sockyarn

I have at other shops. I am with you on the durability of bankers from this and think it would very soon look like something you would put in the dog how to keep it warm.


----------



## Cdambro

mousepotato said:


> It's 50% acrylic, 35% polyamide (nylon) and 15% wool. I am surprised to see that it's hand wash only. IMO you're better off to spin it than work it up as is.


Thanks....this is what the web site says. I plan to spin it. Maybe they put handwash because of the little bit of wool in it.


----------



## Cdambro

wordancer said:


> Oh pretty! Found fiber...I love it. Just for curiosity sake I would do a burn test, but otherwise it looks spinable....cant beat the price. What was the company name, etc on the lable. Enjoy.


Yarn Bee Showstopper yarn. As mentioned, 50% acrylic, 35% Pilyamide and 15 wool. It pulls very easy so I am hoping for an easy spin.


----------



## mousepotato

Cdambro said:


> Thanks....this is what the web site says. I plan to spin it. Maybe they put handwash because of the little bit of wool in it.


I'd be surprised, there are a lot of commercial yarns where that wool percentage is machine wash. I'm thinking it's becase this stuff pills easily and being so low spun may just fall apart. I'd be tempted to spin and knit up a a sample and wash it to see.


----------



## Cdambro

mousepotato said:


> I'd be surprised, there are a lot of commercial yarns where that wool percentage is machine wash. I'm thinking it's becase this stuff pills easily and being so low spun may just fall apart. I'd be tempted to spin and knit up a a sample and wash it to see.


Good idea....I will do that.


----------



## sockyarn

It is not spun at all.


mousepotato said:


> I'd be surprised, there are a lot of commercial yarns where that wool percentage is machine wash. I'm thinking it's becase this stuff pills easily and being so low spun may just fall apart. I'd be tempted to spin and knit up a a sample and wash it to see.


----------



## Reba1

Following this conversation to see your spinning results. :sm02:


----------



## Spooly

Interesting - looking forward to see what this fiber looks like spun.


----------



## Cdambro

Reba1 said:


> Following this conversation to see your spinning results. :sm02:


I have a spin done with other roving that I have to ply and then I will be spinning this roving. Will post pictures.


----------

